# ACS Skill Assessment - Statutory Declarations not accepted ? ?



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently received a positive assessment from ACS. But was quite shocked to note that they are no longer accepting self declarations for work experience references.

This is what I received when I contacted ACS :

_As stated on our website we cannot accept letters of appointment, self-statutory declarations or contracts as employment references_

Since my current employer does not provide work reference letters, I did not have a choice but to go with a Stat Decln....

Can someone please help me on how to handle this ?.... am sure there might have been people who faced this problem....

Thanks


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Get a statutory declaration from your supervisor (or) colleague and attach it. Ensure you get their business card too.

If you are getting a SD from colleague, please do not forget to attach the ORG TREE. Ensure that you show that you and your colleague have worked under same team/boss.




andiamo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received a positive assessment from ACS. But was quite shocked to note that they are no longer accepting self declarations for work experience references.
> 
> ...


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received a positive assessment from ACS. But was quite shocked to note that they are no longer accepting self declarations for work experience references.
> 
> ...



Even my org did not give me such letter. So I got a stat dec from my colleague (she drafted it and I got it printed on stamp paper, and she signed it.). Make sure you attach colleague's business card as well. always helps.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Pandaaram and Sherlok,

So does it mean that a Self Declaration does not work in this case ?
I went by this route based on what a lot of people in the forum had said and spoke to a couple of my colleagues as well and a self decln worked for them


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Can somebody share a sample of the declaration you got signed from your supervisor..

As well as an example of the org tree.. How did you print the org tree...

Thanks,
Vinoth


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

I am gonna submit docs for assessment to ACS, but stuck on this same case of statutory declarations. I have to create statutory declarations for job duties/responsibilities.I would request members here to share opinion on following questions

Is the person signing on the statutory declaration form required to be my colleague ? Can a third party/family member in similar profession sign and provide his/her details ?


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am in the same situation. I have all my documents ready other than the reference letter from the HR. My HR has refused from giving it to me and I can't ask my Manager for it due to some personal reasons. 

Can someone guide me is it okay to get a declaration from someone at the same designation as me ? will it make any difference to my evaluation or will it be illegal to do so ?

I do not have any other senior currently other than my colleague who is of the same level as me. Please advice..


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Ankur,

If possible try getting the Statutory declaration from a colleague 2 levels your senior, I am not sure if same designation would work or not, but I know from experience that a Sr. colleague signing your Stat Dec would definitely work...And it doesn't need to be your manager just a colleague in the same domain and your Sr.

Hope this helps


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes they do not accept self SD, they want a third party to confirm about your calims, which can be your org(ref letter) or your colleauge. I got SD signed by my ex-colleauge who worked with me in the organization and also produced the below 1. His appointment& relieving letter of the Ex-Org and his appointment letter of current org. One thing, for this your friend/colleauge must be willing to help you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Yes they do not accept self SD, they want a third party to confirm about your calims, which can be your org(ref letter) or your colleauge. I got SD signed by my ex-colleauge who worked with me in the organization and also produced the below 1. His appointment& relieving letter of the Ex-Org and his appointment letter of current org. One thing, for this your friend/colleauge must be willing to help you.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thnx for the reply,

Do I need to provide all those docs for my senior as well ??? I.e. joining relieving letter and stuff?? Does ACS require those ?? Also do we need to post any of these documents to ACS in hard copies ?? Or is this only PDF to be submitted online ???

I have some seniors willing to do it but currently they are in US..any idea how can they help ?? And will I be needing the original docs in that case ???


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Thnx for the reply,
> 
> Do I need to provide all those docs for my senior as well ??? I.e. joining relieving letter and stuff?? Does ACS require those ?? Also do we need to post any of these documents to ACS in hard copies ?? Or is this only PDF to be submitted online ???
> 
> I have some seniors willing to do it but currently they are in US..any idea how can they help ?? And will I be needing the original docs in that case ???


Well, I got them all and Uploaded & posted them to ACS(not sure if they want), and it worked for me.


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Well, I got them all and Uploaded & posted them to ACS(not sure if they want), and it worked for me.


Hi All,

I am about to submit my ACS evaluation but I am having a few blockers:

1) Unable to get an Employer verification from the HR, Also I cannot declare my intentions for AU Immigration to my Manager.

2) All my documents have been attested in India by a class 1 guested officer. But currently I am in UK and wil be applying from UK. Will this still be valid if applying from the UK ?

3) I have read alot of blogs and I have seen the ACS site which clearly talks about Statutory Declaration being from a colleague at seniority. But I have managed to find only 1 person willing to do it for me but he is at the same level as me. Will this work for ACS Evaluation as I have no other options available at this time and this is delaying the entire process.

Request some senior Expats to offer some time and help !! Appreciate any help !!!


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Yes they do not accept self SD, they want a third party to confirm about your calims, which can be your org(ref letter) or your colleauge. I got SD signed by my ex-colleauge who worked with me in the organization and also produced the below 1. His appointment& relieving letter of the Ex-Org and his appointment letter of current org. One thing, for this your friend/colleauge must be willing to help you.
> 
> Hope this helps.


i think business card would suffice, no need of appointment letters of ex-colleague.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

you can use stat decs, BUT it must be DETAILED and coming from your IT manager along with a NON detailed HR letter only confirming your employment dates - this worked for me. no org charts or no business cards attached!!!


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

How detailed should be the reference letter. 
I have spent about 8 years in same organization and the reference letter mainly contains my most recent responsibilities. Is that fine?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

chptp said:


> How detailed should be the reference letter.
> I have spent about 8 years in same organization and the reference letter mainly contains my most recent responsibilities. Is that fine?


perfect, one company is 8 years. less hassle.
know all you gotta do is get your manager or HR person to write a detailed letter explaining: -

you dates of employment (e.g. nov 2002 to present)
job title (e.g. software developer) 
duties (programming C++ java, VB etc.....)
working hours (9-5).

If you can only get a letter from HR stating you are employed and that's it (no other infor) then you MUST submit a DETAILED statutory declaration (see previous posts where i added the link myself and agent used for ACS) from your SENIOR COWORKER who can VOUCH YOU and your employment there!!!
that's what I did also!! and ACS accepted it.

No need for business card or org chart nonsense!!!

make sure as well that you get ALL documents that you submit are CERTIFIED by a doc, or a bank manager, dentist, lawyer....etc...

hope this helps!!!


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. that was helpful.
The letter which I got from my company mainly details list my latest responsibilities. The once that of a junior programmer is not mentioned. But I have another experience letter which I had obtained while leaving the company which simply mentions few technologies I work on.
Do you think that is sufficient.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

as i said before, it has to be detailed. having only stated your responsibilities on paper is not good enough for ACS!.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> as i said before, it has to be detailed. having only stated your responsibilities on paper is not good enough for ACS!.


I used the Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf file available on the ASC site to prepare the template for my reference letter. The responsibilities in the example doc are in simple bullet points. Do you think that won't work.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

that will work, but the letter also needs the other details, not just what you did in your job.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> that will work, but the letter also needs the other details, not just what you did in your job.


sorry to bug you... just to clear my doubts.
by other details you mean details like job type (full-time/part-time), joining and relieving dates, designation, contact details etc. or you are referring to something else.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

the letter confirms:

*job duties - what you did, what tools you used
*start and end date of employment
*your job title
* working days and hours

THATS ALL


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> the letter confirms:
> 
> *job duties - what you did, what tools you used
> *start and end date of employment
> ...


Thanks, that explains all. I guess I'm on right track.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Thnx for the reply,
> 
> Do I need to provide all those docs for my senior as well ??? I.e. joining relieving letter and stuff?? Does ACS require those ?? Also do we need to post any of these documents to ACS in hard copies ?? Or is this only PDF to be submitted online ???
> 
> I have some seniors willing to do it but currently they are in US..any idea how can they help ?? And will I be needing the original docs in that case ???



While providing the declaration , your senior (preferably) or colleague should mention the time span during which he/she was also working in the same company and how they got a chance to review or see your job responsibilities. It's okay if this person has moved on to other organizations since. They just need to be in that organization during the same period you are claiming. The only credentials required from the person writing the reference letter is their contact details , designation and current designation and company and email.
I had faced similar problems, but you will be surprised that the most unlikely person might sometimes step-in and help you out. People would always want to help when they are impressed with your work.:clap2:


Honestly, I welcome , ACS being stringent about the work exp and the nature of work requirements. That protects the interests of people with genuine work exp and reduces dilution. 

I don't how fussy DIAC is about the work exp, once ACS has approved it. Anyone can share experiences on this?:confused2:

All the best


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Even my org did not give me such letter. So I got a stat dec from my colleague (she drafted it and I got it printed on stamp paper, and she signed it.). Make sure you attach colleague's business card as well. always helps.


Hi Sherlock, 

Could you please send me the format that you have used ?

This would be very useful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

*Questions reg. Statutory Declaration*

Hi All,

I have some questions reg. Statutory Declaration. Would be very helpful if someone can guide me.

1. When we get a statutory declaration, does the witness have to be in Australia or connected with Australia? Can a notary in India be a witness?

2. Can an ex-colleague who has worked with me during the period sign the SD even if he isn't with the same organization currently?

3. If I attach the relieving letter and offer letter given by the organization along with the SD, would that be sufficient?

4. Am I expected to furnish anything else?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

RBang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some questions reg. Statutory Declaration. Would be very helpful if someone can guide me.
> 
> ...



1. When we get a statutory declaration, does the witness have to be in Australia or connected with Australia? Can a notary in India be a witness? - Yes the person can be India as a witness. All my witness who signed were local from India.

2. Can an ex-colleague who has worked with me during the period sign the SD even if he isn't with the same organization currently? - Yes an ex-colleague can sign on the SD by providing clearly the duration they were with the company and the new org details.

3. If I attach the relieving letter and offer letter given by the organization along with the SD, would that be sufficient? - ACS simply REJECTS offer and relieving letters, i have burned my fingers on this. They accept only Reference letters or SD. On the ACS website, there are formats of the SD given. Have a look at it and make it on similar lines. The Reference letter should clearly state the duration of the time, full time and the responsibilities.



4. Am I expected to furnish anything else? - If you have the reference letter and SD, i think it should suffice.

All the very best!


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

pishu said:


> 4. Am I expected to furnish anything else? - If you have the reference letter and SD, i think it should suffice.


Thanks for the super fast reply, Pishu. The only question I have in what you said is on point #4. You said both reference letter and SD should suffice(??)

Can you please clarify?
Thanks


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

RBang said:


> Thanks for the super fast reply, Pishu. The only question I have in what you said is on point #4. You said both reference letter and SD should suffice(??)
> 
> Can you please clarify?
> Thanks


Yeah i should have been clear. If you have reference letter for a company you don't have to give SD. I had a mix and match of Reference Letters and SD for all my previous company hence i assumed it for you as well. Only one of them should suffice.


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

pishu said:


> Yeah i should have been clear. If you have reference letter for a company you don't have to give SD. I had a mix and match of Reference Letters and SD for all my previous company hence i assumed it for you as well. Only one of them should suffice.


Thanks so much for the clarification.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

*SD*

I have few questions around providing the workex letter through statutory declaration. I request anyone here to confirm the process

1. Get a stamp paper and then draft/print the verbiage on it
2. Get it signed by the work colleague
3. Get it xeroxed
4. Get it notarized as 'certified true copy of original'
5. Get it scanned and uploaded

Additionally, please answer the following questions
1. How much should be the worth of the stamp paper? Rs 50?
2. How should I put the 'working relationship' of the undersigned with myself? - Should I use the language that 'I have overseen his work and have been in the same company with him ' etc?
3. Do I need to provide a declaration stating that why I can not furnish a letter on company's letter head?
4. Do I need to provide a separate letter from the HR confirming my job dates?

Please advise urgently!


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

rockyrambo said:


> I have few questions around providing the workex letter through statutory declaration. I request anyone here to confirm the process
> 
> 1. Get a stamp paper and then draft/print the verbiage on it
> 2. Get it signed by the work colleague
> ...



Hi Rockyrambo, 

You can directly get the signature of the notary and your colleague on the stamp paper document and scan it to upload. You donot need to get it xeroxed for the stat dec.

1. Rs 20 will do it.
2.Yes. Organization chart will do it.
3.Yes you would need to provide.
4. Not required.


----------



## naveen.sananguly (Dec 5, 2013)

*ACS skill assessment*

Hello Folks,

Firstly thanks to the expats for providing all the necessary information. I have a query on the ACS skill assessment. As per ACS website one needs to get the following documents notarized.

1)	Passport or Birth certificate 
2)	B.E degree certificate and all the semester marks card 
3)	Certified copies of your offer and relieving letter 
4)	Employment reference letter or Statutory Declaration by your working colleague on a Rs 50 stamp paper 
5)	Industry Certifications 

My query here is for the passport. Do I need to xerox all the pages of the passport along with the first and last page and get it notarized or will just the first and last page of the passport do ?

I see on most of the discussion rooms people have given a self declared statutory along with SD by a reference. I wanted to know is it really required for a self declared SD ? ACS clearly states it does not accept a self declared SD.

Looking for a valuable advice on the same.


----------



## jiggs (Jan 19, 2016)

*Need help*

Hi Guys

I have some query regarding the Employment reference letter.
As my company doesn't have any policy to provide such kind of statements on the company letter head. 


I have some questions reg. Statutory Declaration. Would be very helpful if you can guide me.


Can my colleague who is currently working with me in the same project can sign the Statutory Declaration even if he is having the same designation as that of me?

If yes , Do i need to attach any personal documents of my colleague like his passport, payslip etc ?

Is organization chart necessary to include in the colleagues declaration ?

Thanks
Vinay Sharma


----------



## bhutani9 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I had applied for ACS with one statutory declaration from my manager. But it was not accessed with the reason that it was not witnessed. 

1. Can someone please provide sample statutory declaration?
2. Currently my manager is traveling to US, So can I get it from any co-worker (same designation) ?
3. What all supporting document I need to provide ??


Thanks,
Deepak


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

rockyrambo said:


> I have few questions around providing the workex letter through statutory declaration. I request anyone here to confirm the process
> 
> 1. Get a stamp paper and then draft/print the verbiage on it
> 2. Get it signed by the work colleague
> ...


1. Rs. 20
2. Since your manager/supervisor is writing the stat dec, he will mention that you were reporting to him. look for stat dec by a colleague. Org chart is not needed.
3. no
4, yes.

please go through the ACS website, they are very much clear on what is needed.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

naveen.sananguly said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Firstly thanks to the expats for providing all the necessary information. I have a query on the ACS skill assessment. As per ACS website one needs to get the following documents notarized.
> 
> ...


1. First and Last page only.
2. no need for self SD.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

jiggs said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have some query regarding the Employment reference letter.
> As my company doesn't have any policy to provide such kind of statements on the company letter head.
> ...


SD should ideally be from a manager or a supervisor.
you can mention his name, designation, emp id, official email address. no need to add passport / [ payslips etc.
org chart is not needed.
read the ACS guidelines. you can also refer to sample stat dec


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

bhutani9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had applied for ACS with one statutory declaration from my manager. But it was not accessed with the reason that it was not witnessed.
> 
> ...


https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/7-Employment-FAQs.pdf

It is preferred that the SD is from a manager. not necessarily, your manager. It can be any manager/supervisor/team lead who knows your work and who is ok to provide you a stat dec.
supporting docs with the SD:
All third party Statutory Declarat
ions or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
•Certified copy of Payslips 
–
preferably first & last payslip 
•Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate 
•Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates 
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf


----------



## bhutani9 (Feb 2, 2016)

rajat_delhi said:


> It is preferred that the SD is from a manager. not necessarily, your manager. It can be any manager/supervisor/team lead who knows your work and who is ok to provide you a stat dec.
> supporting docs with the SD:
> All third party Statutory Declarat
> ions or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
> ...


Thanks a lot for your help.. I have few more queries:
1. As I earlier provided SD from my manager and In in I mentioned him Supervisor. Now my Team lead is ready to provide SD, So should I mention him "Team Lead" in new SD ?
2. Do I need to declare, why I am providing SD from different person on review application ?
3. Will Rs. 20 Stamp paper work?
4. Can Notary be declared as witness or we need someone else as witness and who should it be ?

Thanks,
Deepak Bhutani


----------



## emmab60 (Jul 4, 2014)

For SD do we need to mention the office address and landline number of the line manager who has moved to another company?

Only Name, Designation, and personal cell number will not be sufficient.

please advice.


----------

